# Algae ID



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, what is the dark slimy algae that smells like a swamp


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

DavidZ said:


> Hi, what is the dark slimy algae that smells like a swamp


Blue Green algae (BGA).


----------



## fastlight8101 (Mar 12, 2015)

You are fighting the same thing as me. Take a look at my post called algae farm. I'm trying to figure this one out as well. Bga isn't exactly an algae it's cyanobacteria, and from what I've gathered on the internet, it's tough to beat


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

I just have some of it hanging from the output of the HOB, that's the only area I have it for some reason.


----------



## fastlight8101 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm trying to understand bga. Makes no sense for it to be growing there. Everything I read on the issue say low flow is a factor. I think bga needs to seriously be relooked at. Are you sure it's bga. Can you get a picture of it?


----------



## dcutl002 (Jan 3, 2015)

I fought that battle and gave up. I dosed Erythromycin and killed it. Been going 4 years now without any algae issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

